# Naked or tacked up in the trailer



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm just wondering how everyone else hauls their horses. Do you tack them up and haul them saddled to wherever you are going or do you haul them "naked" and tack them up once you arrive at your destination?

Also, what kind of trailer do you have; slant load, straight load, stock, etc? I can understand not hauling tacked horses in slant or straight loads just because there isn't room, but how about those folks who pull stock or stock combo trailers?

I'll start us out, I pull a stock trailer and I normally haul my horses fully tacked; saddle, bridle, the whole nine yards. Mostly, that's because I don't have a tack room in my trailer, but it's also because I like to be prepared when I get to my destination and not have to spend another 5-15 minutes getting tacked up and ready.

And just for grins and giggles, here is how Dobe hauls. I snapped these pix with my phone a few days back while we were checking cattle.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel like hauling them fully tacked is dangerous, atleast with the bridle in. I say if you dont have 5-10minutes to tack them up leave a bit earlyer


----------



## clipclopclip (May 1, 2011)

I'd NEVER haul with a bridle on!!! Very dangerous. But, I do sometimes haul with saddles on. I tie up my stirrups over my saddle horn though, and never leave britchin on.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

While I've never hauled tacked up I've seen it done many times without problem. I can understand without a tackroom but don't think it should always be done. Personal preferrence. 

I do have a little pet peeve about bridles on horses when they don't need to be, just out of the horses comfort and possible hang ups with shank bits/reins etc. There is room in the trick for a bridle or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

clipclopclip said:


> I'd NEVER haul with a bridle on!!! Very dangerous. But, I do sometimes haul with saddles on. I tie up my stirrups over my saddle horn though, and never leave britchin on.


Good idea on the stirrups! That's the fear I'd have...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

never, ever, ever..just asking for trouble.....and IMO certainly not thinking about the horse in the slightest!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Why is hauling with the bridle on supposed to be dangerous? I mean, you have to make sure the reins are tied up so they can't fall and get stepped on, but other than that?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

People just need something to gripe about :wink:

Aslong as they are tied up and out of the way it's not a big deal. Anything can happen at any moment anywhere at any time...who of you haul with shipping boots? That's dangerous too ya know............
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I had a stock trailer, I hauled tacked up to the trails as it was easier to tack up at home, as I didn't have a tackroom in the old stock.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I haul my quiet horses tacked up but not bridled if we're going a short ways. If we're going on a long haul they have their fly sheet/masks, and shipping boots on. When we go up to the lake there just isn't room to tie and saddle your horses where we have to park and we have a stock trailer so I just stick them in there. There isn't anything for them to hang up on. And the horses I generally take fully saddled are totally broke and experienced. They have trailer ties on, where exactly are they going? Worst case scenario they bang against the trailer side and bang up my saddle! But they aren't going to get hurt.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Untacked. I have a slant load. I can't say I've never loaded a horse tacked up though, some of the foundation & ranch horse trail classes have loading into a stock trailer tacked as an obstacle. It makes sense in a stock and particularly when working.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd never do it but each to their own. 

I've never had a tack room, either where I keep my horse in the trailer I don't have. That's what car boots are for


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Never haul tacked up. Ever.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't with my riding horses but I don't see anything wrong with it. The drafts on the other hand are almost always harnessed before getting on the trailer. There simply isn't room to put the harness in the trailer so it won't get in a tangled gory mess except on the horses, and it cuts down a LOT of time. They can get off and are ready to go immediately without having to sort through tack and hitch them up at the destination.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Never heard of hauling tacked up. 

I'd never do it either, but maybe that's because our trailers (floats) are slightly differently built. I see way too many safety hazards personally. I'd prefer to take the extra time to tack up when I get to where I'm going. Specially because most of the time I float/haul longer distances. Each to their own though and if towing tacked up works for you, by all means go ahead. 

I normally haul ina light rug, halter and float/trailer boots/bandages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I tack em up to the nine's when I'm going on short hauls, anything under an hour. I only have a stock trailer though. When they're put them in anything other than a stock trailer there just isnt enough room to load em tacked.

I personally dont see a problem with hauling tacked up. Most horses dont move around enough in a trailer to get themselves in trouble. Just make sure you aint got no danglies and you're good to go. People worry too much.

ETA: also I see that it's a riding style difference. Most cowboys/cowgirls I know always haul tacked. Western riders tend to do it more often than english riders. Just what Ive noticed.


----------



## walkingwest (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 4 horse slant, I always tack up for short hauls, hour or less. many times with four horses with sadddles on, minus the bridles. Never have had an issue, and there is plenty of room..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> I tack em up to the nine's when I'm going on short hauls, anything under an hour. I only have a stock trailer though. When they're put them in anything other than a stock trailer there just isnt enough room to load em tacked.
> 
> I personally dont see a problem with hauling tacked up. Most horses dont move around enough in a trailer to get themselves in trouble. Just make sure you aint got no danglies and you're good to go. People worry too much.
> 
> ETA: also I see that it's a riding style difference. Most cowboys/cowgirls I know always haul tacked. Western riders tend to do it more often than english riders. Just what Ive noticed.


I do both English and Western, personally I will never haul my horse tacked up. 










This is what our trailers look like (bar swung over to the right is a divider which swings into the middle) - I'm not sure if you guys have similar trailers? Personally, not only do I see a lack of room here (like you mentioned) but also some safety issues.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i have a straight load and i have never done that as when going places i like to bring them around the area to get them use to it, sometimes they will have sheets on but thats most. i have a nice sized tack room that can fit 4 saddles pus bridles, halters, water & feed buckets, lead ropes, longe lines, saddle pads, extra sheet, extra, its a 2 horse so i only really have enough for 2 horses, 2 saddles ect.
this is my trailer, with my boys when my paint was smaller then my QH, its pretty roomy and big it was CM for big english horses. im hoping to get a 3 to 4 horse slant soon and will propley never tack while trailering, if my tack doesnt fit in a tack room it can ride in the truck with me.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

This is what our trailer looks like. It has 3 separate compartments, you can haul about 6 horses safely. 2 in each compartment. There is really nothing for anything to get hung up on. 










Side veiw..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> This is what our trailer looks like. It has 3 separate compartments, you can haul about 6 horses safely. 2 in each compartment. There is really nothing for anything to get hung up on.


Ah, okay. With a trailer like that I can understand why people haul tacked up. It's quite a bit different set up to what we have here.

Either way, I still personally wouldn't do it. Specially when I'm showing, it's kind of my calm down and check everything over time. (-:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends on the length of the trip, trailer and horse/s.

I usually haul in a stock trailer. In a stock trailer I almost always haul saddled. Depending on the length of haul, how many horses and which ones they may get hauled loose or tied. Unless it is an all day trip then turned out in a pen or stall, then unsaddled.

I have been in a hurry and hauled short distances bridled. Not my good bridles, but in snaffle rigs. If the reins or mecate is tied up properly, no danger.
Have to keep in mind it also depends on what your horses are used to. Mine are used to an open stock trailer saddled. If they get crammed in they get head and tailed. Or tied just like a slant load, or loose with just a couple of pasture mates...whatever...just depends.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

HarleyWood said:


> i have a straight load and i have never done that as when going places i like to bring them around the area to get them use to it, sometimes they will have sheets on but thats most. i have a nice sized tack room that can fit 4 saddles pus bridles, halters, water & feed buckets, lead ropes, longe lines, saddle pads, extra sheet, extra, its a 2 horse so i only really have enough for 2 horses, 2 saddles ect.


I dont saddle up in a straight or slant load, only a stock. Also stock trailers dont come with tack compartments. So it;s ither inside the truck (if there's room) in the bed of the truck (if theres rooom, or if you even have a bed, we have a flat bed so its a no go there) or on the horse (perfect!!!)

also, when working cattle, especially when hauling to action, you're often on time constraints because you need to get multiple loads of cattle to the auction barn and need to get them there before it closes. You dont have time to tack up and untack with each load.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Both ways. If it is a day trip I haul loosely tacked with halter on. I let my horse do the carrying from trailer and barn. 

I haul in both a stock trailer and 3 horse slant.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I trailer in a 2 horse straight load with the divider removed tacked except for bridles assuming we're going somewhere and I've decided not to ride him bareback. My gelding likes to stick his head out the window and I get nervous he'd catch it on something, he also rides in a hackamore so the shanks are more likely to get caught out the window and the last thing I need is for him to panic in the trailer. I trailer him with a collar on so the halter doesn't move and spook him when his head goes out. Usually the other horse in the trailer is saddled up as well depending on who I'm going out with. I never travel too far with them either so it's always around or under 30 minutes.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Personally no....unless we are chasing cows and get up super early then we haul saddled in the Stock Trailer. 

But any other time either in the Stock Trailer or in the Slant we never saddle.....I just don't like having them hauled in tack as it can rub the saddles, or if horses get to fighting I have a fear of a horse getting a foot through a stirrup somehow. 

So I take the extra time to just saddle when I get were I am going.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Ah, okay. With a trailer like that I can understand why people haul tacked up. It's quite a bit different set up to what we have here.
> 
> Either way, I still personally wouldn't do it. Specially when I'm showing, it's kind of my calm down and check everything over time. (-:


The trailer they showed is a stock style trailer, a different type of many in the US. I have seen several trailers with the exact same style as yours, no manger, swinging divider, etc here. 

I have done it with trailering Casey with stirrups tied up, both western and english saddles. The english stirrups dont stay run up easily and western stirrups are so big I am worried they would get caught on things. I did this in my tiny little two horse straight, havent done it in my big ole slant stock style yet though. Old trailer (for sale now!! Its actually a 1960)


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

It depends on what trailer. I would never tack up in a slant load that has dividers because the saddle has a large chance of getting caught...

As for my open trailer, the horses are saddled up and thrown in with their bridles hanging off the horns while tied to the sides with their halters.
There was an incident about back when my pole horse was a colt and he got his stirrup caught on the latch of the horse trailer and it flipped him over and got him stuck underneath the horse trailer... He's a bit terrified of backing out of trailers now but he's good now.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Depends on the travel time and trailer. If its a long haul, they only have halters and fly masks. In my 2 horse straight load, only a halter. In a stock trailer, saddled. Bridles hanging off the horn. Have never had a problem hauling any way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

when i foxhunt i haul horses tacked up, but any other time i bring tack. i have a two horse straight load and i dont worry about stuff getting caught. i use all leather tack so it will break if need be.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I'm just wondering how everyone else hauls their horses. Do you tack them up and haul them saddled to wherever you are going or do you haul them "naked" and tack them up once you arrive at your destination?
> 
> Also, what kind of trailer do you have; slant load, straight load, stock, etc? I can understand not hauling tacked horses in slant or straight loads just because there isn't room, but how about those folks who pull stock or stock combo trailers?


I haul in a small 2-horse slant (divider is removed). I always haul "naked". I think having saddle on is too much of a risk (especially with my paint that moves in trailer almost non-stop even though I tie her). Plus I don't want scratches on my nice saddle if my horse decides to rub or push her side against the wall or something. :wink:

However I've seen some people to haul with saddle on (very few though), and it's a usual practice for park rangers and police (they haul with saddle on in straight load).


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I haul naked with shipping boots. I always get odd looks and giggles over the boots - no idea why. Makes me think they're going "hahaha you want to protect your horses legs! Hahaha!". I've seen lots of people haul partially tacked (saddle only) if it's less than 20 minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I never trailered any horse fully tacked up. My first trailer was a two horse side-by-side and then upgraded to a 3 horse slant trailer. I was always cautious of the "what if's" that could happen.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Usually nekkid, in a stock trailer. There have been a few times where we unloaded at one place, tacked up and rode for a few mins, loaded back up and went less than five miles down the road. I think that's the only time I remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

We have a huge angle haul trailer which fits up to 6 horses and we trailer them with the saddle on.... and the rope halter, they are so used to get trailered every day.... as long as there is not anything they could get caught on I think it is perfectly fine!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I haul naked with shipping boots. I always get odd looks and giggles over the boots - no idea why. Makes me think they're going "hahaha you want to protect your horses legs! Hahaha!".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you have to admit those shipping boots just look silly, although they do a great job!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

we haul tacked up with the bridles hanging on the horn of our cutting saddles. 6-7 horses in a stock combo with a stud wall in the middle. We tie them short so they cant really move around and never had any problems.

If we are going to a show on the weekend we usually haul the Friday night so I have time to put all the saddles in the tack room and haul the horses naked but usually with fly sheets or stable sheets on depending on how hot it is.

I dont see a problem with it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

eclipseranch said:


> never, ever, ever..just *asking for trouble..*...and IMO certainly not thinking about the horse in the slightest!


Why is that?

I first started hauling tacked when I was doing a pony express competition. We HAD to be ready to go when the next rider got there, run our mile and then haul to our next marker (20 miles away).

We now frequently haul short distances with saddle on the horse. I like tacking my training horses up at home. I feel I am thinking about the horse a heck of a lot more than me. One less 'new' thing for the youngster or frutibat to worry about when we get to the trail head or arena.

Can incidents occur? Sure. Tacked OR untacked.

FYI - I haul 3-4 days a week.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^ This. All the working horses in my area are hauled from one ranch to another or to ropings etc, tacked up in stock trailers??


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Both. Depends on if I'm going to be rushed when I get where I'm going if I need her saddled already, just tighten the cinch. But, I keep the halter on, and put the bridle on when I get there.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Nekked. No if's, and's, or but's.

I've seen enough horses nearly snap their necks when they back out before you have the halter untied. Good, well broke horses too. They just step off and the momentum carries them back before they snag on the halter and panic. Some horses know to step back up immediately in the trailer, others.. not so much. That is scary enough. I would hate to see that happen because a stirrup leather or bridle/reins got hung up.

That, and I love my saddles to much to allow them to be banged up by a horse in a trailer. I would never let a horse roll or scrap against fences in my saddle, why would I let them lay on it against the side of the trailer and rub it against the trailer wall?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> you have to admit those shipping boots just look silly, although they do a great job!


Not as silly as the way he walks with them on!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Joidigm said:


> Nekked. No if's, and's, or but's.
> 
> I've seen enough horses nearly snap their necks when they back out before you have the halter untied. Good, well broke horses too. They just step off and the momentum carries them back before they snag on the halter and panic. Some horses know to step back up immediately in the trailer, others.. not so much. That is scary enough. I would hate to see that happen because a stirrup leather or bridle/reins got hung up.
> 
> That, and I love my saddles to much to allow them to be banged up by a horse in a trailer. I would never let a horse roll or scrap against fences in my saddle, why would I let them lay on it against the side of the trailer and rub it against the trailer wall?


I never open the doors before the horse is untied.

I haul in a 3 horse slant & will usually tack up before loading. I tie the stirrups over the seat & the barrel of the horse is the only thing that could make contact with any part of the trailer. If they are saddled I lead them straight out instead of backing out, not that it makes a difference. 
I tie with the blocker rings & never pre-bridle.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

If i have a long drive i dont tack them up. But if i go with someone else in there trailer i tack my horses up for the trailer. Less work loading and unloading tack.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

We haul both ways in either stock trailer or 3 horse slant, depends on how long the trip is going to be. I grew up doing the cattle ranching thing, when you are hauling from pasture to pasture to check or work cattle it doesn't make sense to haul, unload, tack up, ride, untack, load, drive to next pasture and start process all over again.
When I was on the road doing rodeos we mostly hauled without tack on, but there were days when we had to hit two rodeos in one day and there just wasn't time to unsaddle and get down the road.
Most of the time when I haul with tack on I do throw a sheet over the saddle to protect it from scrapes and from getting hung up on something. Bridles may or may not be hanging off the horn under the sheet.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

natisha said:


> I never open the doors before the horse is untied.
> 
> I haul in a 3 horse slant & will usually tack up before loading. I tie the stirrups over the seat & the barrel of the horse is the only thing that could make contact with any part of the trailer. If they are saddled I lead them straight out instead of backing out, not that it makes a difference.
> I tie with the blocker rings & never pre-bridle.


I remember my mother in law dashing into the kitchen for a knife or pair of scissors to cut the tie line on one of her horses because he backed out of the trailer right after she loaded him in and tied him up (there was a short line clipped to the front of the straight load trailer that was clipped to his halter), and he would not step back up to into the trailer to get enough slack to unclip him. He stepped out before she could pull up the butt bar to prevent him from backing out.

People get comfortable, and they make mistakes. My mother in law likes to lead her horses behind her into the trailer, and I have learned to make horses walk up themselves so I am not stuck in there with them. :shock: Especially in a slant load.

I ride with jumping, dressage, or aussie saddles, and if a horse decides to lean on the wall with one of my saddles, they're laying on leather saddle flaps. :?

I also don't like having girths/cinches tightened if the horse is standing at rest. And if girths/cinches are not tightened, the risk of having saddles end up under belly's while trailering is a possibility I do not want to encounter.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I've never hauled with tack on. But after switching out of riding. That sounds terribly dangerous if I was to haul my pony with her tack on. Considering she wears a full driving harness. 

We have a stock trailer, currently unusable due to being a temporary feed room holding several hundred pounds of feed(anybody else had a bigger problem with raccoons or skunks this year?) and the home of a few meat chickens(in a cage separated from the feed)


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Joidigm said:


> People get comfortable, and they make mistakes. My mother in law likes to lead her horses behind her into the trailer, and I have learned to make horses walk up themselves so I am not stuck in there with them. :shock: Especially in a slant load.
> 
> I ride with jumping, dressage, or aussie saddles, and if a horse decides to lean on the wall with one of my saddles, they're laying on leather saddle flaps. :?
> 
> I also don't like having girths/cinches tightened if the horse is standing at rest. And if girths/cinches are not tightened, the risk of having saddles end up under belly's while trailering is a possibility I do not want to encounter.


That's right- people make mistakes, which they can easily prevent. Saddled or unsaddled accidents can be nasty. I don't personally like to haul tacked up in a small straight load but I do it without a worry in a slant or stock. I've never noticed my saddle getting marked up and never had anything apocalyptic happen and I haul tacked up about 95% of the time. 

Last time I checked there is an in between point between a snug girth and one that is slide-your-entire-fist in between the horse and girth. My horse has never seemed uncomfortable in the trailer and just about pushes people out of her way to jump in so I don't think she's too traumatized by her experiences.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

I haul untacked with shipping boots. Have never tried hauling with tack on.
We have a Featherlite three horse slant with a large tack room and separate dressing room. If I were going a very short distance I might be tempted to haul with tack but usually that's not the case.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

We've always hauled naked and we haul at least once a week, sometimes 30 minutes, sometimes 3 hours in a 2 horse straightload.

I've just never seen any reason to tack up and have them standing around. Maybe it's just me. Not that I'm a nudist....but one of the best parts of the day is getting undressed. I'd rather skinnydip than wear a bathing suit. (Although the public would vote for the suit, I'm SURE!) Why would my horses want to wear their saddle?... As soon as we're through, their saddle comes off...before I get comfy. Why not? It's the least I can do for them.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Usually haul untacked because we usually would bathe our horses before loading them to prevent them from rolling and getting dirty again. Then the wind would air dry, and we could just groom up, tack up, and go on our way lookin' all pretty.

However, I have hauled tacked up and if done probably, have no problem with it. I don't haul with the bridle on, I usually take it and loop it on the saddle horn just like I do when they're hitched.

And no. Why would you open a trailer door BEFORE you untie? That makes no sense.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

We have a older two horse thats fiberglass and looks sort of like darth vaders helmet. Its super light but sort of narrow so we haul naked. Toss the saddle in the pick up and tack up on site. We also think its safer but I understand the argument that trailer accidents happen even in the safest rig.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I trailer untacked (I boot the legs though, either shipping boots, polo wraps or woof boots). 

I don't think trailering tacked is a safety issue, with the proper trailer and a calm horse, I don't think it's at all a problem. 

Now a young horse or one that hasn't been trailered much? Probably not a good idea which is why mine goes untacked. He's young and trailers fine but he SWEATS the whole ride out of sheer nerves (it was 10 degrees the last time I trailered him and the windows were all ope, so he certainly wasn't hot). I'd have to un-tack and put fresh, dry pads on him if I trailered him tacked up!


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

For me it depends on where I am going and what I'm doing. For shows and clinics, we pretty much always end up getting there super early, so there's no reason to tack up before hand. But we always tack up before trailering when we're going cross country schooling, it makes things easier and I've never had a problem.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Always naked, I have a slant load and sometimes my white mare has aluminum stains on her side from touching the divider, I'm sure having a stirrup iron between herself and the divider wouldn't feel good! Plus, the mental image of my saddle shredded gives me sad feelings.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a Calico 3 horse slant load, and I've never hauled tacked up. Come to think of it, Ive never seen anyone else around here do it either. My gelding is tied with a quick release knot. I dont use trailer ties. I have to chain him to load him, so I have a pre-tied lead rope, and I clip it to his halter once he's in, close the divider, and then take his chain off. This works best to unload, because I just pull the knot, and back out we go.
I also have blocker ties I use for my other two horses
All of my horses are trained to back out.
Alot of things really depend on if Im hauling alone or not. If someone is with me, I can untie before we open the divider. If Im by myself thats not an option. I cant be in two places at once. Thats the problem with having a slant load vs straight load. To get out of a slant the divider has to be removed. And Im not comfortable with opening a divider while the horse is untied, and risking him spinning around and trampling me as he leaves.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Neither. 

I don't haul tacked up, but they are certainly not naked either. A stable blanket, shipping boots, tail protection and a halter, is usually my get up.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Haha, around here I've never seen a horse being hauled with a stable blanket or shipping boots. I have seen tail protection used. But normally they're either naked or tacked.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My horses are not allowed to come out until asked...period.
I can leave the door open and walk off and they will stay there. 
I also turn mine around and walk them out, I know most prefer to back out but I have never had an issue since they are not in a big hurry to unload. They step out carefully.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> Haha, around here I've never seen a horse being hauled with a stable blanket or shipping boots. I have seen tail protection used. But normally they're either naked or tacked.


My horses tail is not long or nice enough to need tail protection - heck when he came to me, he had half a tail. However it's how I haul because I am close minded and it's how I was taught.

Besides it's funny when they walk in glue with the shipping boots on. And I really believe that people who ride English just need things to spend their money on. :lol:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lonestar22 said:


> Haha, around here I've never seen a horse being hauled with a stable blanket or shipping boots. I have seen tail protection used. But normally they're either naked or tacked.


Go to a dressage show the night before when everyone hauls in.  You'll see them show up with stable blankets, shipping boots, shipping halters, and those lycra neck covers!

The last horse I leased came with one of those super fluffy shipping halter. The first time I hauled him I went to put that thing on him and he wanted nothing to do with it- I ended up just chasing him around his stall with it until I gave up and hauled him in his regular halter.


----------

